# No blocks today



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Before this weekend, I would see tons of blocks everyday starting at 9:30 AM but today, I've been refreshing for a few hours now and I see no blocks anywhere. I get blocks from Irvine, Chino, Hawthorne and East LA. I noticed this week was also the beginning of the cooldown with the summer heatwave being gone. Is anyone else getting blocks from these warehouses? Is the cooldown in the weather really enticing a lot more drivers coming back to work? I thought I would never see the day where I don't see any blocks for Logistics but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If you already worked 40 hrs this week you won't see any til Sunday


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Finally got a 3hr afternoon block for Irvine yesterday. Got to the warehouse and saw it was nearly empty. I guess it's just one of those really slow weeks. It's been a real challenge getting blocks today so far. It's like Prime Now where the block would appear for like 0.1 second and then disappear. I had to refresh constantly in order to see blocks because they're gone as soon as they appear. Took a 4hr shift to Chino today. I never drive to Hawthorne or Chino since it's like 30 miles away but today's the exception.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Been 2 hot for Flex!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

likely due to the summer season winding down is my guess. Don't worry, it will pick back up again in a month or so for Christmas. Expect an extreme spike during the month Nov and especially right after Thanksgiving, the busiest retail day of the year. That's when you're REALLY going to be complaining about those 0.1 sec blocks


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chino 4 hrs sucks. You might go 30+ miles for your first stop. With traffic on the 91, you'll be an hour in before you get to the first stop. Hopefully, the coverage areas for the various stations will be reconfigured with DPS1 opening.


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> Before this weekend, I would see tons of blocks everyday starting at 9:30 AM but today, I've been refreshing for a few hours now and I see no blocks anywhere. I get blocks from Irvine, Chino, Hawthorne and East LA. I noticed this week was also the beginning of the cooldown with the summer heatwave being gone. Is anyone else getting blocks from these warehouses? Is the cooldown in the weather really enticing a lot more drivers coming back to work? I thought I would never see the day where I don't see any blocks for Logistics but I guess I was wrong.


You are right. It's been like this last 2 days. I hope they are not planning to stop Flex program altogether. I am seeing some many White Vans picking up packages before 9Am. They are hiring 3rd party companies instead of us.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

adilakif said:


> You are right. It's been like this last 2 days. I hope they are not planning to stop Flex program altogether. I am seeing some many White Vans picking up packages before 9Am. They are hiring 3rd party companies instead of us.


Zero blocks from any of the warehouses for Monday and Tuesday. I guess flex is done. It was good while it lasted.  The bad part is that we don't even get unemployment since we're IC's.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone do a drive by. Rattle there cage and see what falls out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm thinking with all the rezoning and code changes being done the last few days could be why it's not been real busy. Hopefully it will pick up now, but the bots still get most of the blocks.


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> Zero blocks from any of the warehouses for Monday and Tuesday. I guess flex is done. It was good while it lasted.  The bad part is that we don't even get unemployment since we're IC's.


It doesn't look good. Offers have totally dried up in LA. It might be over


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I saw a few 4 hour blocks for Riverside this morning but couldn't catch any


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It's been dry in Cleveland too the last 2 weeks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Managed to land a 3hr 5:30


----------



## GRE-KAH (Sep 16, 2017)

I couldn't get any hours Monday and Tuesday, I was losing hope. But got to work Wednesday until today: Saturday, luckily for me because I needed the money. You just have to catch those blocks, they are scarce, but it is possible. I check every morning for blocks starting at 9am, 10am, 11am depending on the day. 

I don't think Amazon Flex is going to shut down, but like somebody else said, it will pick up next month with Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas shopping. Hopefully!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This. Is. A. Gig. 

Not a job.

Occasional use only.

Don't depend on it.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Took some time off from this gig and started again today. Looks like they hired a lot of new people. I only recognized 10% of the drivers. Tsk, tsk, tsk...

Blocks are definitely harder to get. Usually I see morning, afternoon, and evening blocks regularly before. Not anymore... Things will probably pick up though.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Slim pickings around here too (DCH4), I dropped off a couple returns Saturday afternoon and there were just 3 people loading up for evening blocks, a month ago the warehouse was still humming at 2:30 or 3pm. I agree though, last year things ramped up quite a bit throughout the fall.


----------

